# Water Wisteria - Roots in middle of stem, how to take from floating to planted?



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Grab a wad and stick it in the substrate, or pinch into short lengths, bunch them up and plant those. 

This plant can grow verticly or creep across the bottom of the tank, you can grow it terrestrially or with its feet wet in a HOB as well.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

steven p said:


> Grab a wad and stick it in the substrate, or pinch into short lengths, bunch them up and plant those.
> 
> This plant can grow verticly or creep across the bottom of the tank, you can grow it terrestrially or with its feet wet in a HOB as well.


Whaaaaat? I didn't know you could do that with water wisteria. I wanna let it grow out of my tank now haha

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## PinkPoodle (Jan 16, 2012)

steven p said:


> Grab a wad and stick it in the substrate, or pinch into short lengths, bunch them up and plant those.
> 
> This plant can grow verticly or creep across the bottom of the tank, you can grow it terrestrially or with its feet wet in a HOB as well.


Oh wow, so I don't have to break it off where the roots are and plant that? I can just cover one end of it, or any midpoint of the stem, and it will root in the gravel from there?


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine has shot a rooted, creeping branch across my substrate.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Many stemmed plants can be easily planted, just remove a few leaves, this is important because you don't want them to rot plus roots will begin to grow from where leaves used to be, and stick it into the substrate. It's a good idea to cut the end of the stem at at 45 degree angle also, this will increase the surface area of the cut and will promote more root growth. Also you can root many stemmed plants easily by cutting them below a node and planting the node into the substrate, just I'n case you were interested in making more.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

aquarist said:


> Many stemmed plants can be easily planted, just remove a few leaves, this is important because you don't want them to rot plus roots will begin to grow from where leaves used to be, and stick it into the substrate. It's a good idea to cut the end of the stem at at 45 degree angle also, this will increase the surface area of the cut and will promote more root growth. Also you can root many stemmed plants easily by cutting them below a node and planting the node into the substrate, just I'n case you were interested in making more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Great info thanks!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

If there are leaves all up and down each stem, and each stem is 1' long, I would cut each stem into about 3-4 pieces. Remove the bottom pair of leaves, and plant the stems several inches apart. 

If there are not leaves all the way to the bottom, then just do that to the upper part, the part with leaves. 
Keep several pairs of leaves on each cutting, and at least one node to go into the substrate.


----------

